# Logan Lathe in Central PA



## TomKro (Mar 20, 2020)

Here's a bigger Logan with lots of goodies.  Needs some TLC.  Asking $1000.  









						Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Working lathe and attachments. Question please call 570 966 276two.



					williamsport.craigslist.org
				




Posting is only a few hours old.

Good luck. 

TomKro


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 20, 2020)

Hm .....................have to wonder if that's an L00 or a L0 . May be worth a phone call .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 20, 2020)

Waiting on a call back on this . Might be worth the drive if it's a L00 .


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 21, 2020)

I had a look at an older Logan catalog.  It shows 12" and 14" lathes came with either a 2 1/4-8 threaded spindle
or L-00.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2020)

Must be an L00 then .  Still waiting on a call back .


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 21, 2020)

If the lathe is decent, that's a great deal for $1000.00.


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 21, 2020)

Has a taper attachment as well.
Handwheel on the tailstock appears to be broken off.
Lots of interesting lathe and mill goodies included.


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hmm, it has an L-OO spindle protector in the pile of stuff, although theres lots in the pile that isn't for that lathe.  Pictures don't quite match description as 'working condition', but maybe its just been moved onto the gravel.  There should be an on/off switch in front under the headstock, no?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm playing phone tag with the guy .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2020)

Edit . He just called me .


----------



## Jtodaro (Mar 31, 2020)

Is this lathe still for sale, or did someone purchase it? I am currently looking to purchase my first lathe to use in my gun smithing hobby.I am new to this and do not know much about what lathe would work best for me.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2020)

The guys name is Clarence and he called me back today so I think he still has it . I also have a 12" Clausing Atlas if interested .


----------



## Aukai (Mar 31, 2020)

Dave I thought you were down sizing t.o move


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 31, 2020)

I was looking at the L00 tooling Mike , wasn't interested in the lathe . I have my Clausing 5917 keeper lathe that I want to tool up a bit more . I sold my darn L00 Jacobs flex chuck and coletts on the bay right before I bought the lathe , and now can't find one .


----------



## Aukai (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, OK....


----------



## Superburban (Mar 31, 2020)

How does this work with the travel restrictions? A friend from Lancaster Pa, said they have police roadblocks checking their travel. His Wife has a letter from her employer, saying she is essential. Otherwise they are only allowed to go to the nearest grocery store.


----------

